# got a couple from escambia today



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

my girlfriend caught a 26 inch red and a gator trout on escambia today. She beat the pants off me ! she said it was because of the Christmas colored bait she was using. a green and silver fluke on a red head.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

That Spec. looks huge! Did you weigh or measure it?:notworthy:


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

didn't weigh it, but it was 24.5 inches long. I'm just a good photographer !


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with with a green and silver fluke!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Definitely pretty work!


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice speck! :thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats a good spec


----------

